# Аккордеон Заря



## Stepkins (6 Фев 2014)

Забрал у родственников аккордеон (лежал со времен когда бабушка моего сына училась в школе играть :biggrin: ).

При игре доносится звук без нажатия кнопок.
Открыл, послушал, потыкал...
Виноват клапан на левой клавиатуре, который не плотно закрывается (даже продавливается до корпуса если отверткой нажать), вот обвел его синим на картинке:







Вопрос, можно ли это как то самому устранить? (хотя туда не подлезть, получается только сняв всю механику :cray: )
А дорогой ремонт у мастера?

И ещё сразу спрошу, правые клавиши "кто в лес кто по дрова". Можно ли (и есть ли смысл) их выравнивать?


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2014)

*Stepkins*, простите за невежливость, а можно встречный вопрос: с какой целью забрали аккордеон? Просто если Вы задумали сынишку в музыкальной школе с этим бабушкиным инструментом учить, то лучше наверное не надо. По поводу стоимости ремонта. Вы сперва ещё найдите такого мастера, который согласится этот аккордеон восстанавливать, у него и цену узнаете. И учтите, что одним неприлегающим клапаном и неровной клавиатурой проблемы данного инструмента наверняка не исчерпываются.


----------



## Stepkins (7 Фев 2014)

*MAN*, забрал для себя (сыну только 2,5) 
Вообще я играл на гитаре (просто хобби), был Gibson LP, ввиду обстоятельств пришлось продать дорогой инструмент.
Стало скучно, учиться дома нечему 
И вот вспомнил про аккордеон у своих.
Забрал, заинтересовался, пока учу муз теорию, ноты (начал учить еще на гитаре) и кое что-пиликать на правой клавиатуре. Гитару больше не хочу, хочу пойти на курсы по аккордеону.
Но с этим инструментом (по крайней мере в этом состоянии) ехать к учителю не вариант, а дорогой пока не потяну. 
Вот и интересуюсь, можно ли немного подшаманить и начать обучение, либо всё равно придется брать Caprice или Meteor?


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2014)

*Stepkins*,

боюсь, что эта штука только для обучения бабушек 
Даже если эти дрова можно "подшаманить" это все равно не будет аккордеоном и отобьет любое желание играть на аккордеоне. 
Лучше доплатить немного побольше, чем Вы собираетесь потратить на ремонт и взять полный Вельт. 

Кстати, а в каком городе Вы живете?


----------



## Stepkins (7 Фев 2014)

*vev*, хорошо сказано ))
Живу в Москве.
Кстати, это тоже один из вопросов открытых, брать полный или 3/4.
Я вроде не ребенок, чтобы смотреть на вес и размер.
Тут больше вопрос в стоимости и необходимости полного аккордеона.
Из 3/4 я понял, что если брать то брать Caprice за 20 000 руб (и это мой потолок пока).
А вот если полный, то пока не знаю хороших бюджетных вариантов.
Спасибо вам за советы!


----------



## gerborisov (7 Фев 2014)

Везите к мастеру. Мастерам тоже заработок нужен . немного подшаманить можно. довести до хорошего инструмента - нет. цену узнаете на месте.  Устранить гул и выровнять клавиатуру не так дорого. как долго продержится этот ремонт... возможно так долго, как и желание учиться.


----------



## MAN (7 Фев 2014)

Ну, если для себя и просто хобби, тогда почему бы и нет.
Попробуйте поинтересоваться в близлежащей муз. школе, не помогут ли там с ремонтом Вашего аккордеона. Либо самостоятельно в это дело придётся погружаться.
Но вообще скажу Вам так: качественный, полноценный ремонт такого инструмента у квалифицированного специалиста (так, чтобы вернуть ему игровое состояние нового) вряд ли целесообразен, поскольку просто-напросто дешевле будет купить другой аккордеон в рабочем состоянии. Да и не захочет скорее всего, я думаю, настоящий мастер-профессионал (если таковой вообще отыщется поблизости) браться за такую работу.


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> как долго продержится этот ремонт... возможно так долго, как и желание учиться.



Желание учиться обычно прямопропорционально качеству инструмента. Ну не тянет людей обниматься со старой вхлам раздолбанной горой белых и черных клавиш.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (7 Фев 2014)

Народ тут в основном молодой или около того. А я прекрасно помню эти инструменты Заря,когда они стояли в магазинах новыми. Немецкие тоже бывали ,но не всегда. Приходилось ученикам выбирать из того,что есть.Да и стоили Зари эти на 80 рублей дешевле, чем Вельтмейстеры,что в советские времена было совсем не мало. Обычно в магазине 2-3 инструмента было.Один попробуешь -дрова ! Второй,третий -еще хуже. А брать надо ! Я к чему все это ? Не мучайтесь. Эти инструменты и новыми то никогда не играли. Возьмите Вельтмейстер,можно и Стеллу -она подешевле будет. А полный или три четверти - это вам решать. Полный -это не только габариты и диапазон побольше.(хотя по сравнению даже с ученическим баяном-это смех один),но как правило у полного аккордеона четырехголосие и 6 рядов в левой- это не принципиально,но иногда нужно.


----------



## vev (7 Фев 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Эти инструменты и новыми то никогда не играли. Возьмите Вельтмейстер,можно и Стеллу -она подешевле будет. А полный или три четверти - это вам решать. Полный -это не только габариты и диапазон побольше.(хотя по сравнению даже с ученическим баяном-это смех один),но как правило у полного аккордеона четырехголосие и 6 рядов в левой- это не принципиально,но иногда нужно.



Целиком ЗА!


----------



## Stepkins (8 Фев 2014)

Благодарю всех за советы!
Юрию спасибо за аккордеон!
Приобрел полный Royal Standard :dance:


----------



## vev (9 Фев 2014)

*Stepkins*,

Поздравляю! Приятных часов при освоении инструмента!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (9 Фев 2014)

Наилучшие пожелания! Очень удачный выбор.


----------



## Stepkins (7 Мар 2014)

Встречайте Зарю на манежах Москвы! :biggrin: 
Купил клоун, в прямом смысле слова, в качестве реквизита в цирке, там эти косяки не столь важны.


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2014)

*Stepkins*,
Этот клоун и мне звонил!искал бюджетный вариант!
Хотел купить полного немца за 3 тыс рублей,что конечно само по себе не реально...
Поздравлю и Вас и его ! Ваш инструмент в качестве реквизита, мне кажется вполне ему подойдет!Пускай он радует детей и этот инструмент принесет ему удачу...
В качестве бутафории для буффонады это то что ему и нужно!
Дядька он вроде хороший,но к сожалению уж через чур бедный!


----------



## Новиков Игорь (7 Мар 2014)

А клоуну баян не нужен ? У меня тут валяется один. Выбросить -рука не поднимается, а уж клоуну - то есть где разгуляться !


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Мар 2014)

Вы случайно не старенькими Юпитерами разбрасываетесь? :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2014)

*Новиков Игорь*,
:biggrin:. ...
А почему бы и нет?... Вариант!...
В свое время была интересная традиция по сбору макулатуры.
А что если поправить ее с изменениями на нынешнее время?
Собирать хлам музыкального утиля?
Может тогда еще больше клоунов станет и жизнь станет веселее?...

*Dmvlad*,
Это Вам дорогой товарищ на АВИТО!
Там сейчас идет КОЛЛОССАНАЛЬНАЯ акция невиданных чудес! Продают Супиты по 500 руб,находят Юпитера на чердаках ,итальянские инструменты в чуланах. ... 
Все отдается за символическую плату,в хорошие руки...
Торопитесь...боюсь что скоро Колос АНАЛЬНАЯ акция будет закрыта и чудо закончится :biggrin:


----------



## Dmvlad (7 Мар 2014)

zet10

:biggrin: нет спасибо я не тороплюсь, вот сейчас запустим проектик и тогда можно будет более плотно о покупке задуматься, не с чердака конечно (аллергия на пыль). Надеюсь вы поставите в известность когда будет выставка в сентябре?


----------



## zet10 (7 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Обязательно сообщу!Тем более что Вы мой земляк :bye:


----------



## Jupiter (8 Мар 2014)

Stepkins писал:


> Юрию спасибо за аккордеон!



Юрий- это палочка/выручалочка в Москве и не только там.Кстати, помни и обо мне- вдруг что то на чердаке найдёшь.(я имею ввиду твой магазинный чердак). Сразу звони...


----------



## zet10 (8 Мар 2014)

Обязательно Николай!


----------



## Dmvlad (8 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,

Ну тогда привет Землякам на чуждой для периферии земле 
Будем ждать, тем более знакомый собирается за баяном, для него баян вообще хлеб (он иногда играет на корпоративах моего товарища, да товарищ его вообще везде с собой возит, спонсирует иногда, даже на охоты с собой берет). Так вот баянист товарища давно мне про выставку эту говорил. У него пара баянов, Юпитер с Малышевскими голосами (он на нем в консерватории учился, продает сейчас, вроде неплохой баян, не убитый, подумываю может его купить?, знаю что этот баян поиграл немного в ансамбле "Вечерка" Александра Заволокина, если уговорю цену сбросить тыс на 50, то возьму, кстати на нелюбимом Вами Авито выставлен) и второй баян Германец, по-моему "Роял" (носит, возит на заработки, сегодня товарищ заезжал так в багажнике в машине лежит, восьмое марта-опять корпоратив), импорт помирает, не выдерживает постоянных перемещений


----------



## zet10 (12 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Ну тогда привет Землякам на чуждой для периферии земле Будем ждать, тем более знакомый собирается за баяном


Спасибо!А Вы с какого города?...

И кстати по поводу ваставки,вроде как мне сообщили из Итальянцев там опять, ни кого кроме "Fantini " не будет.Поэтому попробую на нашем стенде Все же поставить еще инструменты своих итальянских партнеров Вегнони,Бурини,Виктория...Что б народу все таки было интересно хоть как то,а то прямо монополия какая то))...

Приходите,я думаю будет интересно!


----------

